# Lump on back



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed yesterday (Wednesday) that Klondike has a lump about the size of a quarter in the area of his shoulder blade. I called my vet to see if I could bring him in and they couldn't get him in until next week. I thought this was unusual because usually they tell me to bring him in as soon as I can get there, or at least the next day. Today I found out that one out of two of my vets in the office had drowned in a lake on Tuesday. Now I know why they couldn't get Klondike in. I feel so bad for the vets family and I am really going to miss him because I really liked him. Anyway, now I'm wondering if I should wait til next week or try to take Klondike somewhere else tomorrow. He acts like it hurts if you push on it, so I didn't try to feel it very much to see if it might be like a cyst. I don't think he's had it more than a few days or it was too small to notice before yesterday. I had some surgery today so I wasn't able to take him somewhere else. Any ideas?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Has he had any injections (vaccines) recently? 

Keep an eye on it until your appointment. If it is growing or seems warm, you'll want to call the vet to get him in sooner.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I noticed yesterday (Wednesday) that Klondike has a lump about the size of a quarter in the area of his shoulder blade. I called my vet to see if I could bring him in and they couldn't get him in until next week. I thought this was unusual because usually they tell me to bring him in as soon as I can get there, or at least the next day. Today I found out that one out of two of my vets in the office had drowned in a lake on Tuesday. Now I know why they couldn't get Klondike in. I feel so bad for the vets family and I am really going to miss him because I really liked him. Anyway, now I'm wondering if I should wait til next week or try to take Klondike somewhere else tomorrow. He acts like it hurts if you push on it, so I didn't try to feel it very much to see if it might be like a cyst. I don't think he's had it more than a few days or it was too small to notice before yesterday. I had some surgery today so I wasn't able to take him somewhere else. Any ideas?[/B]


I am sorry that your vet drowned, that has to have a very negative affect on the office atmosphere, very sad. I am also sorry to hear that your baby has developed a lump on his back. I think the questions you will have to answer for yourself are: if the new vet says it needs to be removed would you have the confidence to go with that vet? Actually, would you be satisfied with any answer you receive of would you not be happy until you see your regular vet? This is one of those decisions that I think only the mommy can answer. You know your baby and you can sense whether or not he is in any discomfort or distress. We will certainly remember you and Klondike in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> Has he had any injections (vaccines) recently?
> 
> Keep an eye on it until your appointment. If it is growing or seems warm, you'll want to call the vet to get him in sooner.[/B]


The injection is what I thought about, but he hasn't had any shots since I think January. He did have his teeth cleaned about a month ago, but seems to have done okay with that. I was feeling the bump a few minutes ago and it seems to be under the skin because when I move his skin around, the lump moves too. It doesn't feel warm or seem to have gotten any bigger. If anything it seems a little smaller. I kind of wonder if he got a bug bite and just had a reaction to it. I'll keep an eye on it, but I can't get him in until Wednesday because I have to have my gall bladder out on Monday and didn't figure I'd be up to it until Wednesday. This is not a good time for him to have a problem, but you just never know with these little (actually he's a undertall at 12 pounds) guys. Thanks for your thoughts and I will keep you posted.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Is he micro-chipped? They usually put it right between the shoulder blades.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

> Is he micro-chipped? They usually put it right between the shoulder blades.[/B]


My puppy just developed a lump on the left side in front of his left thigh. It moves as if it's a little sack of water. He also broke out with what looks like measles. Since he was being neutered in 2 days I waited to show the vet. Turns out the vet feels the lump is from his last shots and she did look at the fluid in it, its pus. She said the 'measles' were 
"puppy acne" . He has an antibiotic for that and has pain meds for his neutering so I feel like maybe the pain meds will sedate him a little so that the acne doesn't itch and his neutering won't hurt. But I've never had a dog get a lump of pus from a shot. 

:bysmilie:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

No, he isn't microchipped. We have a couple that are and I know they had a lump for a while. Now I don't even know where the microchip is, but I haven't looked for it either. It seems like one of their chips moves around, but the other one stayed around her shoulder blades when she was littler. I'll check Klondike out again today and see if there have been any changes. It doesn't feel real squishy like it might have pus in it. I may see if I can get him in to another vet this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope it all works out and he is fine.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is so weird, I found a lump on London right around the same time you did. London's is more on the left side of her neck, but back toward the shoulders. She hasn't had any vaccinations for almost a month, but it feels like it's right under the skin and doesn't bother her when I touch it. I read a lot of information online, and it could just be a fatty deposit (humans get them all of the time, I have one!), and they are harmless. I figured I'd watch it to make sure it didn't get bigger or tender, and will take her in if it becomes problematic.*


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Biscuit had his shot about 2 weeks before I felt the lump. Its not squishy but rather like a little sac of fluid that moves when I feel it. He's on an antibiotic for that as well as his puppy acne and the little lump is smaller (it was about the size of a quarter when I found it).


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> Biscuit had his shot about 2 weeks before I felt the lump. Its not squishy but rather like a little sac of fluid that moves when I feel it. He's on an antibiotic for that as well as his puppy acne and the little lump is smaller (it was about the size of a quarter when I found it).[/B]


My little Gracie had a good sized lump for several weeks after her rabies shot. I was starting to get worried when it finally started going away. My daughter said Klondike still has the lump and it is about the same size. I haven't been able to check on him since I has surgery today. I'm still planning on taking him to the vet Wednesday if I'm up to it. At this point, I'm not sure I will be, but we'll see. Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope you start feeling better. The anesthesia sometimes makes you tired. Plus, you just had surgery. You need to rest. The vet will get him on antibiotics and the lump will go away. It sounds like it is within the skin and not in the body of Klondike. It's not an emergency to get him in right this minute. 
Relax and sleep so that you will start feeling better. 

Tina


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> I hope you start feeling better. The anesthesia sometimes makes you tired. Plus, you just had surgery. You need to rest. The vet will get him on antibiotics and the lump will go away. It sounds like it is within the skin and not in the body of Klondike. It's not an emergency to get him in right this minute.
> Relax and sleep so that you will start feeling better.
> 
> Tina[/B]


The anesthesia gets you down and the painkillers keep you down. If my belly button would quit hurting, I'd be able to get off of those, but it has only been one day, so I guess I'll wait. Hopefully I'll get him to the vet tomorrow. Thanks for your concerns.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, I finally got Klondike into the vet this morning to see about his lump. :smheat: The vet couldn't get much fluid out of it, but he didn't think it was a tumor, so he put him on an antibiotic, and now we just have to see if it goes down. He has another appointment next week, so hopefully it will be gone by then, or he said he may have to cut it out. :shocked:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I was just going to post a new topic about this! 

Chloe went for some puppy vac. a few days ago, on the 29th, and I just found this lump in her skin sort of on her left shoulder blade. It isn't very big, about the size of the head of a pencil eraser. It is pretty firm. She was annoyed by me poking and prodding at it, but not in any real pain. Is this because of her Vac?? Will it go away? Do I need to take her to the vet?


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> I was just going to post a new topic about this!
> 
> Chloe went for some puppy vac. a few days ago, on the 29th, and I just found this lump in her skin sort of on her left shoulder blade. It isn't very big, about the size of the head of a pencil eraser. It is pretty firm. She was annoyed by me poking and prodding at it, but not in any real pain. Is this because of her Vac?? Will it go away? Do I need to take her to the vet?[/B]


It's probably from the vaccination. A few of mine get bumps too after their shots. Klondike hasn't had any shots lately though, so the vet didn't know exactly what it was.


----------

